# Problemas con crear archivos gerber desde Protel DXP



## fly (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un gran problema. Estoy diseñando una PCB con un diseño especial, con una geometría de las pistas, de los componentes especiales, por lo que las he realizado con Autocad, el cual permite hacer diseños mas elaborados que el Protel DXP, el problema es que exporto el archivo al Protel DXP y cuando quiero obtener los archivos Gerber, las pistas me las deja huecas, no consiguo que queden rellenas, por lo que tengo unas preguntas:

1. ¿Estoy haciendo algo mal o es que protel DXP no puede hacer lo que yo hago?

2. Hay otra manera de obtener los archivos Gerber desde autocad? Se que hay programas que convierten las capas de autocad en un archivo gerber, pero no hay ningún programa tipo protel?? como tango, orcad, kidkad??

Muchas gracias.

P.D. Si queréis puedo subir el archivo en dwg o en el de protel.


----------



## fly (Nov 6, 2009)

Creo que el problema es que una vez que tenga ruteada la PCB la tengo que pasar al programa CAMTASTIC para obtener los archivos gerber no es así??

Un saludo.


----------

